# rebuild package with different options



## zader (Jan 6, 2020)

Hi there,

just wondering what the correct way to change compiled options .. 

In this case I built python3 with portmaster and selected the "debug" option .. figuring it would allow me to run scripts in debug mode.. but it seems that it runs all scripts with debug output .. kind of annoying and not needed.

so what is the best way to fix this. ? I'm guessing if I remove it .. it will also remove anything using python .. in this case that could be very bad.. or is there a way to undo this one setting?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2020)

`portmaster --force-config category/someport`


```
--force-config
	 run 'make config' for all ports (overrides -G)
```

Or `make -C /usr/ports/category/someport config`, `make -C /usr/ports/category/someport rmconfig`. See ports(7).


----------



## zader (Jan 6, 2020)

thanks! ill check it out..


----------

